

Bill text for S. 3804: Combating Online Infringement and Counterfeits Act - ivank
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.3804:

======
ivank
Previously discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1714544> , when
the bill text wasn't online yet.

